# S.Bend lathe mill attachment



## jonesg (Jan 16, 2011)

I know rigidity is always a problem with these attachments, but my sherline mill just doesn't do it .

Got a 9" SB model A and after seeing the prices on ebay for atlas attachments,
 I looked around and found small drill/milling tables.

CST-2539 4th model down for $84.
http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Milling-and-Rotary-Tables/650.html?id=XIvgf3fj

mounted to a reinforced angle on the carriage.
http://www.victornet.com/report/Angle-Irons-and-Plates-90-/320.html

Anything I need to be especially wary of?


----------



## Joe in Oz (Jan 17, 2011)

Could you post a phot of the finished set-up, please?
I have a large vertical slide which I'd like to use for a similar purpose, but can't quite picture how to mount it.


----------



## jonesg (Jan 17, 2011)

Jim B. link=topic=569.msg2827#msg2827 date=1295282115 said:
			
		

> Where you awear of this one?
> http://www.sc-c.com/metallathe/MLA-5.html
> Its a kit designed for a lathe just like the SB-9
> 
> Jim B.



Yeh its real nice, its $118 for the slotted table, $25 for the base and $25 for the Acme nut.
The problem is I don't have a mill to finish maching the slots on the vertical table.
It can be milled on the SB9" but I'd need the U12 transfer block, another $62.

Maybe I could take it to the local machine shop and have them finish milling the slots.


----------

